# Getting a C02 Tank



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

I've decided to just go for a 20lb tank as people say it's cheaper to refill.

Question, should I buy it empty or filled ( as far as price is concerned )

and from where? Local better than online?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Buying a 20 pound tank online means a big shipping charge. So, it is better to get it locally if you can find a reasonable price. There have to be several places in the San Jose area where CO2 is sold - fire extinguisher service places, welding places, brewing supply places, etc. Just check what they would sell a filled tank for.


----------



## bacarlile (Nov 6, 2005)

I have found fire extinguisher places to be the most reasonable. Also, a 20lb cylinder should last about a year @ 2 bubbles/sec


----------

